# Bertie's home :)



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thought it would easier if I started a new thread.
When I went to collect him I sat in the consultants room discussing his treatment prognosis etc before he bought him. He's estimated up to 6 months on the steroids could be longer will have to see how he goes. When he started talking about statistics, relapses, triggers etc it hit me the seriousness of how poorly he was. I've been told he can't be neutered whilst on the steroids and recommends no vaccinations for a least a year, maybe not even til he's 2. My local vet will keep me Informed of any outbreaks of viruses etc and if need be he could be given a single vaccine. I'm just hoping there are responsible dog owners in my area they vaccinate theirs. Bertie doesn't look too bad, he's got the shaved head from the lumbar punch and his right leg shaved from the IV. What's interesting about that though is he has a complete line down the back of his head where his black fur is and the ticking shows on his leg il take photos. Mood wise he's got his wagging tail, he's very sleepy and still wobbly on his legs. Yelping every now and then so must be very sore still. It's going to be a rocky road but I'm sooooo glad my baby Bertie is home, the house felt so empty without him. Here's hoping to a steady recover. Thank you so much for all your support. Love Katie & Bertie 🐾


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie, thinking of you and Bertie ... what an emotional time you have been through. I know Clare will help and support you as she has experienced this with Obi. Hugs from JoJo xxx


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeh :jumping: so pleased you have him home. Welcome Home Bertie xxx

p.s. Obi couldn't have his booster vaccinations at 1yr or recently at 2 yrs and no ill effects so far. The vast majority of people do vaccinate so I'm sure Bertie will be fine. Would recommend you avoid using dog walkers/day care or kennels though.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad he is home. I know you have a long road but this is a good first step. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am glad that he is home...will be a long road to recovery...but will keep you both in our thoughts! please keep us updated on his progress...glad he still has a waggy tail with all he has been through. Hugs from me and gentle kisses from Lady.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad Bertie is home, hugs and woofs to you both
Sharon and Pepper x


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

More great news! Glad he's back home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here he is. On his new cushion with me by the sofa. It's like having a newborn baby again I keep checking to make sure he's breathing. Think il be a paranoid wreck for a few weeks. Love him so much poor little lambs had such an ordeal.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad Bertie is home. I know you'll give him lots of love and care.
Does he like his new toy? or a bit poorly to appreciate it?


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

He took his rabbit straight into the garden and chewed so yes he likes it lol!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Brilliant news!! Sure he is going to be very well l


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry..... Very well looked after & sounds like he's already beeline back at home  wishing him a speedy recovery x


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

That's brilliant news Katie. Lots of love and hugs:hug:


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

So glad he is back at home with you to give him all the love he needs. Here's hoping he gets well soon. Give him a big hug from me x x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw ,look at the wee soul 

So Glad he's back where he belongs 

xxx


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Poor Bertie and poor you but so glad he is home now. Wishing him a very speedy recovery. I am sure he will thrive with all the love you have for him x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh what a roller coaster, sooooo pleased he's home. You'll both feel so much better now your together xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

What a sigh of relief!  like everyone else has said you'll both feel so much better being together! 
Wishing Bertie a speedy recovery, lots of love :hug::hug::hug:
Keep us updated on his progress and recovery  best wishes xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So pleased you have your boy back home xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news! Glad your furry boy is home xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope you managed to sleep - I can imagine that worrying about him made it difficult. It will get easier, I'm sure.
How is your son coping with your poorly puppy?
I'm just hoping that everything is going well for you and your Bertie boy


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

My sons been quite good with him actually, says he looks like he's got a shoe on where they've shave his leg!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad Bertie is home! He is so lucky to have such a loving home. I wish him a speedy recovery He is so sweet.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome home Bertie! Wishing him a strong and rapid recovery.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great news, I know there is still a long way to go but it is wonderful that he is back home with you.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You have both been through the mill so it's great to hear Bertie is home....with the right care he will be fine i'm sure xx


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

ahh he looks comfy on his new cushion, so pleased he is back home with you. I can't imagine how hard this has been for both you and little Bertie Boy x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww thank you for pictures :happy tears: I'm so overjoyed he's home and that he even took his bunny out in the garden! He's a strong little man and I'm sure with his loving family around him he will make a good recovery. Hugs from me and licks from jasper xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I noticed when browsing that Dogs Monthly has an article on menengitis - not that you need to learn anything more about it, I'm sure that you have learnt far too much too quickly - but it may be interesting for others to see.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Katie, I have been off line for a while and just caught up with your thread. So glad to hear that Bertie is home. Wishing him a steady recovery and I am sure with all the tlc he will get he will be digging up your garden again soon.

Love and kisses from Sally and Monty


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. That sounds interesting Marzi. I'm going to call the lady that done our puppy classes and tell her about it. Thought she could cover it in the health talk?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

great to see Bertie is back home. Best wishes to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> Thanks guys. That sounds interesting Marzi. I'm going to call the lady that done our puppy classes and tell her about it. Thought she could cover it in the health talk?


I think that it is a really good idea - must admit that I've been doing a fair bit of research - before being on this forum I had never even heard of menengitis in dogs...


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh Katie, I've only just caught up with this. 
Poor Bertie, so glad that this was spotted quickly & that he's responding well & home where he should be.
Sending much love & hugs XXX


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just been reading about your poor Bertie, must of been an awful ordeal for you all, he's just a baby! Glad he's back home with you and through the worst of it. Xx


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Katie,

Have just seen your thread, so pleased Bertie is home, hope you're all okay x x


----------

